# Milltek Sport S3 Sedan Exhaust NOW AVAILABLE!



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2014)

Folks,

I know many of you have been waiting for this. We're taking pre-orders now for the first batch that will be sent over via airfreight in the next few weeks. Milltek should have a video available in the next week or so. Several different tip options available. These 3" systems include electronically operated valves just like the factory exhaust. PM or email with any questions.

http://www.g-werke.com/audi/s3/8v-2015/exhaust/milltek-audi-s3-2-0t-sedan-8v-cat-back-exhaust/


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Folks,
> 
> I know many of you have been waiting for this. We're taking pre-orders now for the first batch that will be sent over via airfreight in the next few weeks. Milltek should have a video available in the next week or so. Several different tip options available. These 3" systems include electronically operated valves just like the factory exhaust. PM or email with any questions.
> 
> http://www.g-werke.com/audi/s3/8v-2015/exhaust/milltek-audi-s3-2-0t-sedan-8v-cat-back-exhaust/



Hi Greg

what about a3 sedan 1.8 tfsi ? anything availabe for that car yet ?

thanks


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Folks,
> 
> I know many of you have been waiting for this. We're taking pre-orders now for the first batch that will be sent over via airfreight in the next few weeks. Milltek should have a video available in the next week or so. Several different tip options available. These 3" systems include electronically operated valves just like the factory exhaust. PM or email with any questions.
> 
> http://www.g-werke.com/audi/s3/8v-2015/exhaust/milltek-audi-s3-2-0t-sedan-8v-cat-back-exhaust/



http://www.g-werke.com/audi/a3/8v-2...di-a3-2-0t-quattro-sedan-8v-cat-back-exhaust/

WILL THIS FIT MY AUDI A3 SEDAN 1.8 TFSI ?

IF SO I WOULD LIKE TO ORDER ONE


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

looks niiiiiice! let's hear how it sounds.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Well this is nice


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

$4k for the turboback, but look at it this way...it's a much better use of the money than paying oemplus.com $4500 for euro headlights!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

Looks so awesome. $4000 will absolutely never happen for an exhaust though. I'll wait to get one used lol.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I have an S3 rear valance waiting for me in my dealerships parts dept. would this system work or is it only recommended for the S3 because of the valves?

I'm thinking i may have to get a custom system made to make a quad outlet system for my 2.0T quattro to use the S3 rear valance.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2014)

ProjectA3 said:


> I have an S3 rear valance waiting for me in my dealerships parts dept. would this system work or is it only recommended for the S3 because of the valves?
> 
> I'm thinking i may have to get a custom system made to make a quad outlet system for my 2.0T quattro to use the S3 rear valance.


I was running the Milltek S3 system on our A3. You could take it up a notch and run the valved S3 system on your A3, using the valvesonic control module that ties into the CAN Bus system. That way, you could program the valves to open at any RPM you want. PM or email with with questions


----------



## Evolvd (Oct 17, 2014)

Do you plan to offer a non-valved version? What exactly does keeping the valves do for the vehicle?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2014)

We've just announced the non-valved version. The OE exhaust has electronic valves that operate in conjunction with S3's Drive Select feature. The Milltek valved system will function the same as the OE system would. The non-valved system eliminates the valves, therefore the Drive Select feature will have no impact on the exhaust note. 

You can see pricing here: http://www.g-werke.com/categories/audi/s3/8v-2015/exhaust/


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Did you all drop the price on your valved catback? I could've sworn it was $2499 when you announced it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

jrwamp said:


> Did you all drop the price on your valved catback? I could've sworn it was $2499 when you announced it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Add a resonator and polished oval tips and it's still $2499.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2014)

jrwamp said:


> Did you all drop the price on your valved catback? I could've sworn it was $2499 when you announced it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. We decided to offer the first batch at a discounted introductory rate.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Yes. We decided to offer the first batch at a discounted introductory rate.


 looking forward to those sound clips!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VR6sidedrives (Sep 15, 2004)

I think its price is high then others , example billy boat you can find a turbo back for about 1600-1800 on the market . And apr as well


----------



## VR6sidedrives (Sep 15, 2004)

http://www.uspmotorsports.com/Millt...cSSXAU471NON&gclid=CPXa4Ye_g8UCFQuraQodQjkA4Q

fair price


----------

